# Fist Fight with Step Dad



## studlyc (Jun 10, 2009)

Me and my Step Dad were watching the NBA finals. And we are both pretty passonate about sports. Well I was rooting for the Lakers to win, while he was going for the Magic. The whole time I was rubbing it into his face that we were going to win. And basically just goofing off giving him a hard time. 

Well I did get pretty under his skin, and he told me to leave the room. I was leaving and going down to my room, and said one last comment while I was walking to the stairs and he flipped out. Ran up to me and flat foot kicked me in my back. Well him being my Step Dad I shrugged this off and kept walking to my room. He does it again. So I turn about and say whats your deal? And he full on slaps me. So at this point I was just want to leave the house. My married older brother and his Wife immediately leave because they thought it was awkward and didn't like the tension. 

So I am trying to escape and get to the front door and he shoves me really hard trying to get me to fight back. I wrestled 4 years in high school and took state my senior year. So I turn around and take him down, and hold him there. Until I made him swear to me if I let him go he would let me leave his house and get to my truck. So he agrees to this. I let him go, we both get up and My Step dad starts swinging his fists at me. 

One punch connects and grazes my cheek, he keeps throwing them and I am doing my best to avoid these strikes. I decide I need to defend myself, I throw a punch and it lands, I take him down and choke him out. He taps out and litterally cannot breathe. I let him go knowing that he is gassed and doesn't have the strength in him to keep fighting. I get up and call my real dad.. And he is pissed. I went to my truck and drove away. 

But my dilema is I want to be on good terms with my mom and it will be hard now because he will always be around. What do you guys think?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

well, yea your step dad is an idiot. Good for you for standing up for yourself and knowing your physical skills you just put him in his place.

It is up to him to come to you and apologize. He started it.

while watching games men can get extremely passionate and sometimes you ahve to know when to bite your tongue and let it go.

Give it some time, tell your mom you are sorry that happened but you had to defend yourseelf, you and your stepdad need to sit down and hash this out like men and discuss it civil alone.

If he comes and apologizes to you, do the right thing and accept it and move on for your moms sake.

I speak from past experience with my step father. Take the high road for your mother. be the bigger man, which you tried to do in the first place. Kudos. But when it comes down to it you took care of business. But a real man knows when to fiorgive and move on. be that man when the time comes, sounds like you are, you'll do what is right.

I was a hockey player, we would ahve a good throw down...lol


----------



## studlyc (Jun 10, 2009)

Haha yeah it was a good fight although I didn't want it to happen. My mom called me today and she was on my side she was really apologetic, and wanted me to still come around. 

I want to still come around, but my Step Dad and I have never gotten along and Im tired of all the problems with him. He is way hot headed.. 

But I do think your right if he man's up and says sorry I will definitely forgive him. I am not one to hold grudges, It just makes you a resentful person in the long run.

Hockey player ay? Im sure you've gotten into some good fights than in your day.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

trust me, I been in your spot, do what is right by your mother. My step father still hates me after 25 years of knowing each other, almost like he is jealous of me.

my original father died when I was one, so you are lucky to have a father, be civil to your step-dad, but never lose connection with your mother.

take the high road.

Been in a few scraps, I was also in the army.


----------

